# Message Box in Twincat Visu



## gloeru (15 Februar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich suche nach einer Message-Box für die TwinCat Visu. Ich möchte bei gewissen Benutzereingaben noch eine Abfrage "Möchtest du wirklich bla bla ... ?" - Ich möchte es ohne Benutzerlevels lösen, sondern einfach den Benutzer auf sein Einwirken hinweisen. Ev. gibt es einen Workauround?


----------



## BerndAllgäu (16 Februar 2011)

Ich habe das bei mir über eine "Dialog-Visu" gelöst. Dieser besteht aus zwei Teilen.

a) Visualisierung - Eigenständiges Bild ohne Masterfolie - Ta habe ich ein Textfeld zwei Button und 8 "Eingabe-Felder" die entweder BOOL, DINT oder Real sein können.

b) SPS - Teil "Message Handler" dieser Baustein hat zum einen eine Schnittstelle zur Visualisierung (Textfeld, Buttons usw.) und zum amderen gibt es eine Struktur die die Message definiert - (also Hintergrundfarbe, Text, welche Buttons werden angezeigt, Belegung der eingabefelder usw.) Diese Struktur wird dann an den MessageHandler "geschickt" (Aufruf mit Aktion "AddMessage" -> Übergabe der Struktur als Input)
Der MessageHandler ist so programmiert das er ankommende Messages sammelt in je nach Priorität sortiert und dann am Ende des PLC-Zyklusses an die Visu übergibt.

Hier wir sich zuerst gemerkt welches Bild der Visu gerade aktiv ist um es später wieder aufzurufen. (Dabei aufpassen das man nicht endlos das gleiche Bild aufruf - also das "Dialogbild")

Dann wir das Dialogbild aufgerufen und dementsprechen auf die Benutzeraktion gewartet.

Soll das Dialogbild geschlossen werden rufe ich wieder das alte Bild auf außer der Name des Bildes ist gleich mit dem Dialogbild. Dann wird das Hauptbild (TC_VISU) aufgerufen.

ich hoffe das konnte etwas helfen...


Gruß Bernd


----------



## gloeru (20 Februar 2011)

*Danke*

Das ist wiedermal ein Workaround auf Weltklasse-Niveau 
Vielen Dank, werde es auch so lösen...


----------



## gloeru (27 Februar 2011)

*Meine Lösung*

Ich möchte hier kurz meine Lösung vorstellen:

Den Umweg über verschiedene Visualisierungen war mir zu AUfwändig und vorallem Fehleranfällig. Ich habe jetzt eifach eine Zeitglied (TON) an den Button angeschlossen, und der Bediener muss für die "gefährlichen" Aktionen entsprechend lang (1,5 Sek) auf den Button drücken.


----------

